# A Budgie Visitor



## AnyaAndLyra (Aug 7, 2015)

It was the summer of 2012 (I think it was 2012). My siblings and I were outside chilling by the pool. I had just gotten out and had wrapped myself in a towel, and sat down on a chair. Then a bird flew in! It wasn't unusual to see birds around there because there were a lot of trees. However, this bird flew so close to us! Then it landed on a chair arm. It was a budgie!! (A very beautiful budgie at that..) 

We went over to see it (her) and we were very very pleased to learn that she was friendly. We got her to step up on one of our arms (which happened to be my sisters because she didnt let anyone else even try) and we slowly brought inside the house and into the basement.

We weren't sure what to do then but we were pretty sure it had to have been someone's pet. We planned to put up signs and see if anyone was missing this beautiful, wonderful little girl, but we never really got to. This was at my dad's house and we were leaving later that day. 

Unfortunately knowing what I do now, that poor budgie was either free flying outside and something went wrong, or she was set free. She was so beautiful and friendly. I really wanted to keep her but my dad's girlfriend (owner of his house and ours at the time as well) wouldn't let us.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a pretty girl! I'm glad she found you guys. Did you take her to the Humane Society or a bird rescue afterwards, since you didn't keep her?


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Aww,that's a beautiful and sad story.I hope you was able to find a home for it.a one in a million chance of having a tamed parakeet to fly in near your home and so friendly.maybe the sound of the other birds most had its attention or it as used to human contact.so beautiful pictures I wished one would fly to my home lol.


----------



## AnyaAndLyra (Aug 7, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> What a pretty girl! I'm glad she found you guys. Did you take her to the Humane Society or a bird rescue afterwards, since you didn't keep her?


 Unfortunately I don't think that's what happened because my dads girlfriend at the time knew someone that wanted a bird and I think they gave her to them. I just hope that they were educated enough on budgies to give her a good life


----------



## AnyaAndLyra (Aug 7, 2015)

shanebudgie said:


> Aww,that's a beautiful and sad story.I hope you was able to find a home for it.a one in a million chance of having a tamed parakeet to fly in near your home and so friendly.maybe the sound of the other birds most had its attention or it as used to human contact.so beautiful pictures I wished one would fly to my home lol.


Yeaj, maybe she heard us talking or something and came over since she was so used to people.. It was always pretty quiet in the area so that's a huge possibility. We also had a pool so she could've also heard the water being splashed around.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

What a beautiful little budgie. I hope she's found a caring new home.


----------

